# e-bay help



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

I bought an item on ebay last Monday. It was "buy it now" for £6 and postage was £1.

This morning I recieved a note from the post office saying I would need to go and pick it up as the sender hadn't paid enough postage.
It said I would have to pay £1.95 to get it. Which is all of a sudden is a £3.00 postage cost.

Now, I was wondering if she can do that? I always thought that whatever postage was stated at the time of buying was the set price and if it turned out to cost more when sending an item the seller herself would have to pay up. (the seller should find out proper postage costs before advertising the item on ebay in the first place surely?  )

What do I do know? Can I insist that she pays the extra £1.95? I'm not very happy as I thought I got myself a bargain but will now end up paying almost £2 more than I thought it was gonna cost so now the item isn't really a bargain anymore.

Advise urgently needed, would like to contact her before picking the item up.

Thanks for listening.  Love/Ophelia


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Im not much good at this ebay malarkey but if I were you I would send a message to the seller indicating the problem and requesting a refund of this 1.95 back to you as obviously she will be subject to a poor feedback from you should she not do so.

Not sure what ebay's position is on this but one of our helpful ff frequent ebayers could probably tell you..

Let us know how you get on


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

If you have had to pay more, its because she didnt have the item weighed so just stuck a stamp on for what she thought it would weigh.

I would send her a message explaining whats happened, if you do pay the extra postage keep the packaging and the reciept so if you need to send her photgraphic evidence you can.

If i was the seller id refund the extra postage upon proof, but not everyones as nice as me   so id be prepared for her to say no, if thats the case just leave negative feedback and avoid that seller in future

Nikki xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I would ask for the refund of £1.95.  Some of that is admin charge from the royal amil it doesn't mean it was £1.95 short of postage.  If I get my postage costs wrong on Ebay its my own fault and I have to stump up the extra.  Is it an item you would think would cost more than £1 to post??  It could be something like the postage has come off ths not her fault but still you shouldn't be out of pocket due to it.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for your replies girls. 

I think the item would be costing more than £1 postage to send and, like you girls have already mentioned, I think she must've just put on some stamps at home rather than weighing it at the post office.

I too would refund the buyer if I sold something that ended up costing more in postage. She should've made sure of the proper cost before offering it at a £1 I think.

Not sure how to word it to her though as don't want to cause an argument.  

The seller lives just outside in the suburb of my town and she might come knocking if I'm being too harsch on her.  

I payed for the item on Monday last week so it has taken a week for it to arrive which I found really strange considering items I buy from down in England only takes a day or 2 tops. So not only was it late but over priced too!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

"dear x

Thank you for sending the XXXX.

Regrettably the post office have been unable to deliver this item as there was not enough postage included.

I would be grateful if you could, in keeping with the ethos of ebay (and your previously published feedback profile*), if you were able to refund me the £1.95 they are charging me to collect it.

Thank you in anticipation"

*providing she has a good feedback profile.  Ie you are indicating the possibility of putting a bad feedback without actually saying that.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks EBW! That's a good reply, will use it word for word I think. 
And yes she does have 100% feedback so am hoping/assuming she would like to keep it that way. 

Thanks again.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

forgot to say that if she queries whether this was really the case you can give her the reference number for the post office card and she can pay the underpayment directly online through their site enabling them to free up the item.  I had to do this recently.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok, I've just emailed her so will now have to wait for her to get back to me. I left out the " feedback " bit for now but will use it if she cause trouble.  I added the item number that was on the post office card in case she wants to check for herself.

Thanks!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Mail 'from e-bay'

I have found an email indicating there was a bid retraction on an item I bid for about a month ago and its now mine.  However there is nothing in "my ebay" and when I click on it it says I was outbid.  I am happy about this as I have now bought this somewhere else....

What would be going on here? Do I have to buy?  If so how would I be able to if its not listed as being mine?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am pretty sure they cannot make you buy it hun seeing as you were outbid it would only be natural to go and look for it elsewhere ..so I would just e-mail the seller and say you have noticed it but that you have purchased it elsewhere as you were outbid you should be fine.

Cat x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Im not sure but it looks like someone may have outbid me again anyway......


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh thats good then


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

phew....!

Its funny the email was date 8 July and I never saw it before....


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Your little one is scrummy hun ..makes me smile every time I see your Pic


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

oh thanks very much .  I update at the moment at every month milestone. Amazing how she changes.  I have done a onetruemedia montage of her which she loves watching - hears the music and she cant wait to see it....!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You should add it to your profile hunny


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

you should be careful about some e-mails offering e-bay items again. I bid for a fairly big thing a few years ago and missed out by a good few hundred pounds. For weeks after I got e-mails allegedly from the seller saying I was being offered the item again at my max bid. None of them were genuine. It really annoys me that people will try to scam us like that.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What happens jo it geys offered to the next hughest bidder which was you, then you have the option of buying it at the pric e you bid. but you dont have to if you dont want it

I had this happen when i sold a dvd a while back the auction ended then the bidder retracted bid or something like that so i offered to the other person that had bid and he bought it

Nikki xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree with Dakota you should be sent an option to buy, which you can turn down.  I would have thought if genuine Ebay it would appear in your messages in my Ebay


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

oh looks like it was dodgy then


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

yes forgot to say, it should go to your messages in my ebay, not your own email.

When i went through a stage of selling lots of things i had numerous sellers emailing me through my ebay about electricals really cheap, soooo dodgy.

You can report to ebay if you think somethings not quite right


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

If in doubt send it to e-bay and they will verify pretty quickly if it is not genuine I had a period of receiving a few that looked genuine with all my details but were saying I had bought stuff that I hadn't so if in doubt send to them to verify and they also try and track down the rascals doing it!

Cat x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Although I got rid of this message I have since had 2 emails purporting to be from EBAY even giving my full name which they have confirmed as phishing emails

They related to supposedly needing to upgrade my account (as I supposedly had used my limit) and the fact that they had deleted a card of mine (which wasnt true).  Their security stuff said to look out and check emails are using your full name (as if they arent they are dodgy emails) but these had got through that too and looked very official.....I am guessing the other one was too...


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Makes you wonder how they get this info ?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

oops I meant to say they were meant to be from paypal relating to my ebay stuff....


----------

